# Motor tilt stuck



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tilt tube rusted solid?
Mechanical failure of the tilt release, due to corrosion or breakage?
Return spring broken/jammed/missing?
Grab a parts diagram and owners manual.
Process of elimination, good luck.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Probably has a lock for use in reverse. See if you can find it and flip in the opposite direction.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

There is some kind of a release lever that worked when I had it off the boat on the ground fooling with it. Maybe I did leave it in reverse? Don't remember yesterday what I did when I stopped to load it.
This my first Mercury ever, and I have grown to like the tiller control for forward and reverse.
I am looking forward to building this micro-tin-skiff.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Redbelly said:


> I just got a Merc 1994 15hp and I cant get it to tilt up, and it wont tilt up if I hit something likethis.
> Anybody got an idea what I can do to fix this?
> Thanks


It was my ignorance of the mercury, It locks on neutral and reverse!


----------

